# Medtronics CGM Sensors - can anyone recommend a dressing?



## Alzibiff (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello,
Are there any CGM users who can give me some advice on what dressing to use to keep the sensors in place?

I am using the Medtronics transmitter/sensor arrangement and up to now have had a small supply of dressings which I got free of charge from one of the DSNs at the hospital who let me have a trial run with a couple of sensors. Since then I have decided to spend my hard earned cash on further supplies but need advice on the best way of making sure that the sensor does not drop out, pull out or fall out once it has been inserted - the sticky pad on the sensor seems to be made from the same stuff as the cannula sticky but is nowhere near as large and has to carry quite an unsupported weight.

The dressings I got from the hospital are labelled "IV3000 1-Hand" and for most of the time are fine and dandy. However, I play squash once a week and after the game take a shower ... which is where my problem begins. The IV3000 dressing just peels off in the shower which makes finishing the shower, getting dried and dressed rather difficult. 

Is there anything available like the cannula sticky stuff - that copes very very well with showers!

All suggestions very welcome indeed.

Thanks in advance,

Alan


----------



## bev (Dec 8, 2009)

We got ours with the sensors - and never had a problem. You can buy them in the chemist - they are called 'tegaderm' and cost 69pence each, but you can also get them on prescription too.
Alex is 11 and has played rugby etc and never had a problem with them coming off - even in the bath!Bev


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 8, 2009)

Hiya

We use the IV3000 1-Hand.    Do you order your own stuff from Medtronic?   If so order a box of them.  You will need the MMT number which is MMT-174 adn you get a box of 100.  They will just add that on the bill and no-one will notice as it is such a small expense and they are a necessary consumable when using sensors.

We use three on each sensor.   Generally they last the six days, with a shower every morning and swimming lessons once a week and all that a 9 year old gets up to at school !

I stick two side by side (lengths next to each other) over the transmitter and bit of sensor and one over the sensor in the other direction so the one long side is next to the two short sides of the other two.  Does that make sense.

We used to use just two and invariably one or both became dislodged.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Alzibiff (Dec 9, 2009)

Bev,
Thank you. Can you tell me the part number of the tegaderm dressing which you use - I have done a "google" and see that there are a lot of 'em!

Adrienne,
Thank you to you too, the MMT number will be handy when I next place an order with Medtronics - they seem to live in a world of MMT numbers rather than product descriptions ... which is no bad thing I think in order to avoid errors. Yes - your description makes perfect sense!


Bit more info / a thought .......

I don't think that it is the waterproofness of my current dressing - the same one as Adrienne uses - is - necessarily the problem as I think that they are "lifting" from beneath maybe because of the perspiration generated when playing squash - its a bit of a sweaty game! The cannula sticky stuff however seems to stay put with no bother.

Thanks again - any more suggestions, ideas gratefully received,

Alan


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Alan

We use a spray called Cavilon. You can buy it but its about ?12 for a small spray bottle so we get it on presecription.   We started using it because my daughter reacted to the sticky of the cannula and sensor.    It creates a clear film (you can't see it) on the skin.  However what it also does is create a hardier place for the sticky bits.  It makes them all stick better so you could perhaps try that.


----------



## bev (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Alan,

Not sure which number you need so this is all of them!

NDC 8333 - 1624 - 05

OR

D - 41453

OR  

1624W

The measurement is 6cm by 7cm.


Adrienne, I have only ever used one at a time - but great tip using them the way you do - i imagine they are much more secure. I did worry about the transmitter getting wet in the bath - so might try doing this. Just waiting for the sensors to arrive today - he hasnt had one on since sunday and it feels really odd!Bev


----------

